# Roof to wall venting servay



## hammerhead2 (Oct 19, 2015)

I would like to get some feed back from other roofing professionals concerning roof to wall venting. Does most everyone try to vent this area with a roof to wall vent when they come across it? Do they just install a can vent or even just not vent it at all because there was most likely not a vent there to begin with? Are the local inspectors strict about venting this area in most cities?


----------



## TheRoofSmith (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you ever get a response to this post?


----------



## saferoofing (Dec 16, 2015)

*Roof to wall venting?*

Hammerhead2, I think the reason why you did not receive any answers is because of the way the problem is explained. As a shingle expert, if you tell me roof to wall i am thinking flashing without a doubt. so why would i think of putting ventilation where my number one concern is watershedding ability of my roof? If you are thinking about soffits, wich are located just under the eaves of the roof and around the gables, then yes, you have a certain building code requirement to respect.Here in Canada you need your total net vent area should be 1/300th of your insulated ceiling area(on a slope greater than 2/12). On 2/12 and lower, it is 1/150th. the vents can be gable vents, intake roof vents or vented soffits. I hope this has been helpful!
We are always ready to help!:thumbup1:


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Whether you're installing a new vent or upgrading an existing one, the first step is to determine where the duct will run


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

johnmeto said:


> Whether you're installing a new vent or upgrading an existing one, the first step is to determine where the duct will run


What duct?


----------

